# Handy tools at Harbor Freight



## derekleffew (Jan 6, 2008)

Thumbing through Harbor Freight Tools' latest circular, I found some tools that would be handy for lighting folks. Now, I know these are not the quality of Klein, or even Craftsman, but for the non-professional or the frugal-(Cheap)-professional like myself, they are adequate.
I can't get HF's website to work with the Item# links, so you'll have to type the item#s in yourself.
Insert table here.
Many may scoff at me for my affection toward Harbor Freight, but I don't care. I have many specialized tools for which I never would have paid the name-brand price. If you're just starting out, buy what you think you'll need, see how often you use it, and upgrade as necessary.
Just my 2¢, flame on MacDuff.
 Darn this table formatting! It looked fine in preview mode, I swear!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 7, 2008)

Item# Description: Price: Notes:
90899 7Function Multi-Tester $2.99 good beginner's DMM 
6047 10pk E-Tape $3.89 cheap e-tape 
94993 15", 18pckt, Tool Bag $5.88 Multi-purpose tool bag 
95402 PenStyle Multimeter $8.99 useful compact meter
36810 Self-Adj. Wire Stripper $6.84 I like these, some don't 
43946 Eyeglass Safety Protectors $0.99 Safety glasses are a must in many activities
46156 Ext.Cord Connecting Box $0.99 Don't tie your plugs 
93388 33pc. Security Bit Set $2.49 Not for the unauthorized.


----------



## avkid (Jan 7, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Item# Description: Price: Notes:
> 93388 33pc. Security Bit Set $2.49 Not for the unauthorized.


Thanks Derek, your post reminded me that I needed a few small Torx to fix my laptop.


----------



## avkid (Jan 7, 2008)

The stupid website froze up, and now I am a sad panda.


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> .................Many may scoff at me for my affection toward Harbor Freight, but I don't care. I have many specialized tools for which I never would have paid the name-brand price. If you're just starting out, buy what you think you'll need, see how often you use it, and upgrade as necessary.
> .................


 
I share your affection, it's sort of like an affection for a floozy; take her out and have fun, but don't be upset when she's diagnosed with an STD. 
Harbor Freight tools can be great in a pinch, and as you said you can always upgrade later. Just a couple of weeks ago I needed a Mondo-Mogul Pipe wrench to take apart some stuff for our facilities manager < actition > quick trip to Harbor freight and $15 later problem solved. Much better than spending the $40 for the same wrench at Grainger, or Ace. On the other hand actition and I bought an electric pressure washer from them. I plugged it in followed the priming, started using it. 3 minutes later it quit. Oh well you do get what you pay for. So the real questtion is; Is it better for you to have a full toolbox of tools you know will work for the few times you need them, or can you really fix everything with that nice Fluke DMM ?


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jan 7, 2008)

Yay, We are finally getting a Harbor Freight, should only be a few more weeks before it opens...

I am going to have to pick up some of those products, thanks for listing them!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2008)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> Yay, We are finally getting a Harbor Freight, should only be a few more weeks before it opens...
> I am going to have to pick up some of those products, thanks for listing them!



Don't get TOO excited. Remember it's one step above Dollar Store quality. It's cool, it's cheap... it may break at any second.


----------



## avkid (Jan 7, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> It's cool, it's cheap... it may break at any second.


Just like Behringer!!!!!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jan 7, 2008)

We had one open at the beginning of december. I went in there, and oh, how cheap!




avkid said:


> Just like Behringer!!!!!



Amen


----------

